# exercise causing more bloating and constipation



## rita2007 (May 30, 2007)

the drs say drink a lot of water, eat fiber, and exercise. I was exercising a lot. cardio 5 x a week or so and normal water intake. the bloating is always worse after doing cardio or after working out in the gym for 45 mins. I feel more bloated and gasey than before. it doesn't help constipation at all.i just started taking amitiza though..anyway else find exercise more bloating and constipating?


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh wow, I thought my body was totally crazy. But yes, for me, exercise triggers a lot of bloating. Most people say to exercise in the morning because you burn more fat or calories or something. But I can never exercise in the morning because I know my day will be very uncomfortable. When I exercise, I feel like my poop is coming or pushing down...but since I can never go after going in the morning, I just tend to feel a lot worse because I feel like I need to go, but can't. I'm not usually any more gasy, however.


----------



## rita2007 (May 30, 2007)

Karma said:


> Oh wow, I thought my body was totally crazy. But yes, for me, exercise triggers a lot of bloating. Most people say to exercise in the morning because you burn more fat or calories or something. But I can never exercise in the morning because I know my day will be very uncomfortable. When I exercise, I feel like my poop is coming or pushing down...but since I can never go after going in the morning, I just tend to feel a lot worse because I feel like I need to go, but can't. I'm not usually any more gasy, however.


yeah not too much gas, it's mostly extreme bloating and still constipation. i'll have to ask the dr. about this one. i also notice that if i get very anxious all of the sudden, my stomach bloats 3 x larger. the doc said that this is due to swallowing air! maybe when we exercise we breah in air some sort of way! i'll find out


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I find that the best exercise for constipation is plain old walking. You do not have to power walk, just walk at a nice even pace for about a mile, or more if you feel like it. I also find the best time to walk is in the evening about an hour after eating. It gets the gas moving, so it can be expelled and reduce bloating. Strenuous excercise like sit-ups etc. only tend to tighten up the stomach muscles not allowing the gas to pass, which is why you feel bloated.Just try the walking. In bad weather just do it on the treadmill at a nice even pace. I find it is better to walk a longer distance at a slower pace, then to walk less at a faster pace.


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

hi rose,that's what i have realized as well. Plain old walking is much better for me. It's amazing.


----------



## henrykoh68 (Jun 6, 2007)

Control breathing is the key in a good exercise, thats why some people find they feel better walking than running as walking allows u to slowy breathe while exercise. I am learning Tai Chi exercise and it helps me with my gas in my stomach. Maybe u should try tai chi or any other related slow exercise like yoga, golf, Qi gong etc.


----------



## jane2423 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am new to this site, but it is nice to see that I am not by myself. I am a huge excerise and I run every day after work, however when my stomach is not doing so good running only makes it bloat with gas and really painful. It really puts me in a bad mood for the evening.... I will have to try the walking thing, maybe after my run I should just walk for a mile and see if that will relax me some.BTW I have been taking Amitiza for 5 months now and it really does not help that much......


----------

